# Demodectic mange in 3 year old dog



## nicki22 (Nov 29, 2013)

I am hoping for some advice on dealing with demodectic mange I have a three year old border collie mix that started having a little swelling around one eye it would swell for a hour or two and go away.  First trip to the vet they gave her some antibiotics but could not really say what it was.  It continued to get worse started losing little bits of hair as well has very small scabby spots we suspected mange so back to the vet had a skin scraping done and yes it is demodectic mange localized at the moment to just one eye and possibly a tiny spot starting on her head.  I have scoured the internet and everything I am reading says a perfectly healthy dog should not develop this unless some major problem like cancer so of course we are panicking.  We had blood work done last time that came back fine.  I know she can not be treated with ivermectin because of the breed.  We have ordered a special neem oil spray that is supposed to be good it is made specifically for dogs and has good reviews.  I am not as concerned about treating the mange but would love to know if anyone else has ever had a other wise perfectly healthy dog develop this??

Thanks Nicki


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 29, 2013)

This can be found in immune compromised dogs however it can also be triggered by stress. An animal that loses a loved one, a new addition to it's family, moving, etc.... all can be stress factors that can trigger. There are other treatments, is it localized? 
Most vets can do ok with treating demodectic mange, but IMO a canine dermatologist might be better. 
If it  is localized there are cremes that may be better especially in your situation.

BTW- Never breed a dog that has had a demodectic mange issue. It is passed down. The theory is all pups have some level of demodectic mites however a good immune system and healthy dog... no issues. Cushings, Addisons... other immune suppressing diseases can bring about the sudden outbreak. 
Has your dog been on any steroids? If so this can be enough to trigger the outbreak.
Sorry your dog is going through this.

and Welcome to BYH!


----------



## nicki22 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks for he info I can not think of anything stressful that would have caused it we do not have real kids so our dogs lead pretty pampered lives.  This dog is a rescue we got from the shelter as a puppy she had ring worm when we got her but the vet said this should not have made any difference in her getting the mange.  She is other wise perfectly happy and full of energy although tired of us looking at her eye.  I know I have read it can take some time to clear up I just feel like we should be doing something I will have to look in to the dermatologist I do not know if this is something that would be available in our area or not.  Currently the only spot affected is right around the eye and one tiny possibly thinning spot on her head could also just be a crazy over protective mom thing that only I can see   She has never been on steroids this is actually the first time since we got her in three years she has had anything wrong with her.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 29, 2013)

What region are you in... not exact maybe just the state. 
BTW stay away from the teaching hospitals... $$$$$$$$$$$$
Go with someone that is trained already in this type of issue.


----------



## nicki22 (Nov 29, 2013)

I am just outside of Spokane in Washington state


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 29, 2013)

Sorry... I am on the other side of the country... Know a few up North but on the East Coast. You could ask your vet.


----------

